# Rehearsal videos



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I know a lot of these would have been rehearsed beforehand so they knew exactly how the rehearsal was going to run, but I enjoy watching them anyway. It's fun to see conductors like Böhm and Karajan talk and instruct the orchestra. This is probably my favourite rehearsal video of the ones I have seen:






What's your favourite?


----------

